# WANTED: Orlando- FEB 8-10



## jwalk03 (Dec 25, 2016)

Happy Holidays!

I am looking for a 1BR (or 2BR) anywhere in Orlando for FEB 8 & 9.  We are spending 9 nights at Disney (a Christmas present for our 4 year old). We already have 2/10-2/17 booked at Marriott Imperial Palms, so just needing these extra 2 nights first.

Please let me know if you have something available.  I appreciate any assistance.

Thanks!


----------



## Tank (Dec 26, 2016)

I can get you a 2 bedroom at our Holiday Inn Club Vacation West Village Gold Crown resort (Orange Lake ) for those 2 nights $200 see here

http://corporate.orangelake.com/ourResorts_olr.php

Dave


----------



## jwalk03 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank you everyone that replied with offers.  I was able to find what I needed.  I appreciate it!


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jan 6, 2017)

I have FL resorts available.


----------

